# Homemade yogurt.



## TooTall (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey


Anyone make their own yoghurt?? Anyone keen to know how??? How do you do it? Why do you like it??


----------



## taxlady (Apr 19, 2013)

TooTall said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Anyone make their own yoghurt?? Anyone keen to know how??? How do you do it? Why do you like it??


I do, sometimes.

I scald the milk. I put it in a scalded jar and let it cool to "warm on the skin". Then I dissolve some yogourt in some milk and gently stir it into the cooled scalded milk. At this point, I put it on a can of tuna and wrap it with a heating pad and plug in the pad. Oh, I cover the top of the jar with cling wrap and put a thermometer through the cling wrap into the jar of milk.

I know which setting usually keeps the milk at the right temp. The tuna can is to lift the jar, so the bottom is properly wrapped by the heating pad.

Sometimes I use cream to make the yogourt. I also make quark, sour cream, and creme fraiche on occassion.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 19, 2013)

I do.  I use whole milk, bring it to 180, let it cool to about 100, add my starter yogurt (usually Dannon--plain, of course) and then I put it in a cooler with hot water poured around the jars of yogurt.  I use a gallon of milk at a time.

I leave it in the cooler overnight, and the next morning, I put the yogurt in the fridge. When it is cool, I pour it into a cloth lined colander and drain some of the whey off, to make Greek style yogurt.  I usually drain it over night, and if it is too thick, I stir some of the whey back in.

The whole milk, and the heating to 180, ensures that the yogurt is thick and not grainy.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2013)

My mom made yogurt every week.  Dad didn't consider dinner complete until he had had a dish of yogurt.  

She would scald the milk, put it in a large bowl and later add the starter.  Then she'd wrap the bowl in towels and leave it on the counter until it was "done".


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 22, 2013)

I like taxlady 's recipe ! It's great to start things from scratch


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

I tried making yogurt one time. I made it from a recipe I found from the internet, using a crockpot. It came out so disgustingly bitter that I tossed it out.

I like Greek yogurt & I would love too learn how to make it. I found a few recipes I may try out & it also gave my the idea of using jams for flavoring.


----------



## taxlady (May 7, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I tried making yogurt one time. I made it from a recipe I found from the internet, using a crockpot. It came out so disgustingly bitter that I tossed it out.
> 
> I like Greek yogurt & I would love too learn how to make it. I found a few recipes I may try out & it also gave my the idea of using jams for flavoring.


What did you use as starter?


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

I used 8 oz of plain Walmart brand yogurt.


----------



## taxlady (May 7, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I used 8 oz of plain Walmart brand yogurt.



8 oz in how much milk? What temperature was the milk at while the yoghurt was growing? How long did you leave it grow?


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

The recipe called for half a gallon of milk, I believe. I heated it to the temp it called for in my crockpot then left it go down (again, I don't remember the temp cause I threw the recipe out) then I wrapped it up in a towel and put it in the oven overnight.


----------



## CharlieD (May 7, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I tried making yogurt one time. I made it from a recipe I found from the internet, using a crockpot. It came out so disgustingly bitter that I tossed it out.
> 
> I like Greek yogurt & I would love too learn how to make it. I found a few recipes I may try out & it also gave my the idea of using jams for flavoring.


 

That means you  had a bad milk, or you did something else to ruin it. I do the same thing all the time. ! gallon of milk heated, 2 cups of yogurt. Works like a clock, taste yum.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> That means you  had a bad milk, or you did something else to ruin it. I do the same thing all the time. ! gallon of milk heated, 2 cups of yogurt. Works like a clock, taste yum.



But I went to the store for the milk right before making it since I used whole. Oh well, I'll have to try it again sometime


----------



## CharlieD (May 7, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> But I went to the store for the milk right before making it since I used whole. Oh well, I'll have to try it again sometime



What did you use to heat up the milk? It is possible that it was not clean?


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

I used the crockpot. Maybe I'll try a different brand of milk next time, like organic milk


----------



## CharlieD (May 8, 2013)

I'd try different yougurt first. Try to find one with live bacteria, or whatever it is called.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 8, 2013)

I checked for that. I'll look for a name brand yogurt like Dannon though.


----------



## radhuni (May 13, 2013)

I prepare yogurt every night for next day. I just smear some yogurt in a glass bowl and add lukewarm then cover with a perforated plate. I leave it on kitchen counter for overnight and the yogurt is ready.


----------



## CharlieD (May 14, 2013)

I think the main problem is that pasturised milk isn't the best thing for yogurt making. It is made specifically not to go "bad", becasue what is yogurt? It is roughly speaking milk gone "bad".


----------



## Sabriana (May 31, 2013)

Unpasteurized milk is illegal in Canada. So all the the yogurt I've done was with pasteurized (not UHT!!) organic milk. The milk does not need to be organic, though. It could be filtered (homogenized) or unfiltered. I prefer unfiltered but it is hard to find.
Heat the milk up to 87 Celsius. Let it cool up to 40 Celsius. Add the active organic yogurt. I stay away of Danone, as  it GMO.
Better use smaller farm company milk/yogurt. You can also buy starters from Health food stores. You have to mix the starter/yogurt quite well. I pour the inoculated milk in jars. I have a yogurt maker, but you don't really need that.
Before buying the machine I warmed the oven to 80-100 Celsius. Turn off the oven. I put the jars slightly covered, in the oven (the oven off), and I left them inside till the next morning. After that, check if the yogurt is done and put it in the fridge. The yogurt maker keeps the jars at 37 grades C.
If you use goat milk, the yogurt is more runny, not like the cow milk. For making Greek yogurt you have to use half and half (10% milk/cream).
After you do the first batch of yogurt you don't need to buy new ones. Keep a jar and use it as a new starter.
*Very important*: the milk should not be UHT!!! The starter yogurt should contain active cultures. All the jars, spoons used should be very clean.


----------



## Cuisine Purity (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree with the last post. I just made some yogurt yesterday and it turned out wonderfully. pasteurization does not prevent the proliferation of bacteria. All it does is kill the bacteria currently in the milk by  heating it to a certain temperature...which you do anyway when you heat it up to about 180-185 degrees before allowing it to cool to 110 to add the yogurt culture.

I had never made yogurt before so I was nervous that I would be destroying a whole half gallon of milk (I only put about 4 spoons of existing yogurt culture in it). It turned out perfectly fine I just put it in a warm oven under a pilot light and the next morning I had half yogurt and half buttermilk for baking and pancakes (I strained and jarred the whey). I used some no name brand with live cultures in it and allowed the yogurt to come to room temperature before adding it. That is important too. If you add it too cool it will not be warm enough to reproduce. If you do not want it too sour only allow to culture for 8 or nine hours and not 12. Also be very certain you stir your milk while it is above 110 degress to keep from burning the milk.


----------



## BenM (Jun 4, 2013)

*Not a Yogurt expert, but have dabbled in cultured products*

Perhaps make sure you have whole milk and NOT the pasteurized stuff.  I know that yogurt is a bit different than cheese, but I know this tip for when I make mozzarella.

Also, cleanliness.  Also, maybe try a different recipe.  Also, cleanliness + 1.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2013)

BenM said:


> Perhaps make sure you have whole milk and NOT the pasteurized stuff.  I know that yogurt is a bit different than cheese, but I know this tip for when I make mozzarella.
> 
> Also, cleanliness.  Also, maybe try a different recipe.  Also, cleanliness + 1.




Why not pasteurized?  As I mentioned above, my mom made yogurt weekly with off-the-shelf pasteurized, homogenized whole milk.  She never had a problem.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder of those nasty GMO products. 

What is UHT?

I am a total clean freak in my kitchen so I know that wasn't/won't be a problem. I go through phases with yogurt and right now I'm not in the yogurt mood but when it becomes a craving I will be back in this thread for my experiment


----------



## BenM (Jun 4, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Why not pasteurized?  As I mentioned above, my mom made yogurt weekly with off-the-shelf pasteurized, homogenized whole milk.  She never had a problem.



Interesting... did a bit more looking.  You are probably right on the pasteurization.  In fact, it sounds like raw milk might actually be bad for yogurt since there may be competing bacteria with the starter.  Things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## Sabriana (Jun 4, 2013)

BenM said:


> Perhaps make sure you have whole milk and NOT the pasteurized stuff.



Milk is either raw or pasteurized. Raw milk is the milk you get from the cow,goat, etc, without any type of processing (heating). It has to be quickly refrigerated, as otherwise it gets sour. Raw milk, as long as it comes from a healthy, clean animal is preferable as it contains all the good stuff. But, it is illegal in Canada. Raw milk is pasteurized in order to kill some bacteria and increase the shelf life. There are 3 big types of pasteurization: low temperature  (60 degrees C), medium 75 C and UHT which is high temp, high pressure. UHT practically sterilize the milk. It also changes the form of its proteins.
That's why UHT milk is not good for making yogurt or cheese.
Simple sterilization does not destroy all the bacteria. The best type is low temp, but that's difficult to find.
Now, whole milk is all about its fat content. Whole milk should contain the same amount of fat as it is in the raw unprocessed milk. Other than whole milk (3.5-3.8%) there is 2% milk and 1% milk.  Yogurt can be made with all these types of milk. The result won't be the same, though. The best is obviously, the whole milk, as the yogurt is more creamy. I've never used skimmed milk. But if you are on a diet, you might try the 2% milk. The result should be fine. 1% milk is too harsh for the pour yogurt to be good enough.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2013)

I never said to use raw milk. I only said that pasteurized milk is not as good. I make yogurt quite often, and for a life of me I do not know why, but every other time it doesn't come out right. That is why I attribute the problem to pasteurized milk. I’ve never had problem with raw milk, unfortunately I can only get it once in a great while. In all the honesty I do not know what kind of process is used to pasteurize the milk I buy. I bet it is one of those with high temperature. So if you go with what Sabrina says you have to find out exactly which manufacturer uses what process.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2013)

As far as fat content goes. If you go to a good farmer, especially in Europe you will find that fat content is much higher there than it is here in the States. It is not at all unusual for a cow to produce milk that is around 12-15% fat. American milk is actually reminds more of white water than milk, took me years to get used to it. Back in the Soviet years milk sold in the store was either 3 or 6% fat. Hal and half was way more.


----------



## Sabriana (Jun 9, 2013)

Sabriana said:


> UHT which is high temp, high pressure. UHT practically sterilize the milk.


I made a mistake! UHT is all about ultra high temperature (135 Celsius)! That temperature kills all the bacteria, including spores. So, there is nothing about pressure...sorry. That does not make a difference for us, but I wanted to correct the mistake. I only realized that, when the edit button was gone...


----------



## Sabriana (Jun 9, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> As far as fat content goes. If you go to a good farmer, especially in Europe you will find that fat content is much higher there than it is here in the States. It is not at all unusual for a cow to produce milk that is around 12-15% fat.



Charlie,  about the fat content, cows have a maximum amount of fat around 5.5% (Jersey or Guernsey breeds of cows). Other types of milk (buffalo, sheep) contain more fat. Maybe you talk about a different type milk, not cows...
Milk is similar in Europe, and I am sure about that as I lived most of my life in Europe. There are quite the same breeds of cows...


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 10, 2013)

It is not as simple as breed of a cow. For example in Belgium the amount of milk taken from a cow averages half as much as it is here in the States. That affects the quality of the milk in many ways.


----------



## Sabriana (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, milk quality could be quite different. The best one comes from grass fed animals. Of course I mean no hormones, antibiotics or other chemicals. There is a natural difference between summer and winter milk, as there is no fresh grass in winter. That is reflected in milk.
Unfortunately, we live in a super industrialized world, and we have little to no control to what we eat. This is true unless you are a farmer and produce your own food. Even so, the seeds, breeds are not what they were 100 years ago.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 12, 2013)

*Psst - you wanna know how to cheat?*

I used to make yogurt with milk and culture, etc., with an electric warmer thingy. Then I discovered Easiyo. I expect it's available in the US as it's made in New Zealand.

You have a plastic insulated jar and an inner jar that you half fill with cold water, tip in the contents of the packet (dried cows' milk and culture), put lid on and shake vigorously and then top up with more cold water. Fill outer container with boiling water up to the mark and put inner jar inside. Screw on the top and leave for 8 hours or more. It makes a litre of yogurt (not good at maths but I _think_ a litre is about 2 US pints or 4 cups). Takes only as long as it takes to boil the kettle.

The yoghourt is gorgeous. It is not as bland as the shop bought stuff. It comes in various "strengths" - greek, greek low fat, ordinary yogurt, "Slimmers" (which is virtually fat-free), and ordinary low fat. 

I like the natural best but it also comes sweetened and in various flavours - toffee, vanilla, mango, lemon, strawberry, etc.,but I'm not keen as the texture is often a bit odd with the flavoured ones.

I don't usually use "kits" for making foods but I make an exception for this as I use gallons of yogurt. 

(Shh! Don't tell anyone that I cheat - this is strictly between you and me)


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 12, 2013)

This is a very interesting thread. You kind folks are really giving me milk lessons. 

I'm right next to Amish and the Mennonite culture so I do have access to raw, organic milk. 

Once the urge hits me again I will go get some raw milk and use that instead. 

I guess I'll make the plain and just add some fresh fruit to it as I eat it.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 12, 2013)

I love raw milk. Unfortunately the sourse I get it from is not relaible and milk canno tbe drank raw. So I make stuff out of it mostly after bringing to a boling temps.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 12, 2013)

Sabriana said:


> ... Even so, the seeds, breeds are not what they were 100 years ago.


 
This is so true. Sadly.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 12, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I love raw milk. Unfortunately the sourse I get it from is not relaible and milk canno tbe drank raw. So I make stuff out of it mostly after bringing to a boling temps.



I didn't realize that you shouldn't drink it. Good to know because I was planning on it. Why shouldn't it be used just to drink?


----------



## Sabriana (Jun 12, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I didn't realize that you shouldn't drink it. Good to know because I was planning on it. Why shouldn't it be used just to drink?



If you want to drink raw milk it should come from a very clean, healthy animal + farm. Otherwise it can put you into trouble due to possible milk infestation (including TB) . Some bacteria could be quite bad. That's why milk is pasteurized in plants. If you buy raw milk, and the source is not fully reliable, I would boil that milk before drinking, even making yogurt. Yes, raw milk is full of vitamins, minerals, that are partly lost through pasteurization or boiling. But sometimes it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 12, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I didn't realize that you shouldn't drink it. Good to know because I was planning on it. Why shouldn't it be used just to drink?


Pasteurisation was originally introduced to kill the organisms which caused tuberculosis in humans. I don't know how things work in the US but in the UK, although vaccination of cattle to prevent TB is possible, it isn't allowed. There are very few producers and sellers of raw (ie unpasteurised) milk in Britain but it isn't forbidden in law. Raw milk is subjected to testing for TB organisms which is expensive and few producers want the fuss. I used it for many years until my milkman retired and then I couldn't find it locally so now I have to have the pasteurised sort. 

Pasteurisation also kills brucellosis organisms which may be present in raw milk and can cause serious illness in humans..

Children, the sick and the elderly and anyone who is immune-suppressed either through illness or the use of medication certainly shouldn't use raw milk and the rest of us must decide on the risk for ourselves.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll have to think about it. I did have TB when I was 3 so the way I understand it I should never get it back again because of the meds I had to take for 9 months.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 12, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I didn't realize that you shouldn't drink it. Good to know because I was planning on it. Why shouldn't it be used just to drink?



What Sabrina said.

It's not that you should not drink it, but you have to make sure the source is reliable. I get  from a huge farm, some 3000 cows,  cannot be sure if they are all healthy. 
When I get from a small goat farmer, he only has few goats I do not boil it. It's all safe and clean and yummy.


----------



## Janet H (May 13, 2014)

Here's another option - no special pot required:

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1314423147722


----------

